# Some stations from my European journey



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while. My job has been shipping me around to get projects up and going. The last big trip was off to Europe . . . specifically, Amsterdam, Eindhoven and London.

I took advantage of this to get pics of the stations I encountered. I wish I'd had time to get better photos, but I was able to pull some off. Here they are for your enjoyment:

*Amsterdam Centraal*


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

*Eindhoven*

I was told a neat anecdote by the cab driver in Eindhoven. This is the town that Philips built (of Philips audio, home care, etc.). So, when the train station was built they designed it to be reminiscent of a table top radio. The clock is the dial . . . . far right is the speaker, etc. Look closely and see if you can make it out.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

*London: Paddington*

We were in a rush getting through Paddington. I could only take a couple of quick shots on the way. Some day I'm going back with my real camera.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Very Nice, I would love to go there someday. Does everyone notice, there is no litter blowing around in any of the pics. What a beautiful city.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

All three cities were beautiful. Amsterdam was extremely busy with tourists, but Eindhoven was very calm and relaxed. London was just a busy city, but not quite as hectic as Amsterdam.

All three were amazingly clean, and the people were very friendly. There's nothing like trying to catch a train when all of the announcements are in Dutch, or trying to figure out when to get off when there's more Dutch on board.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Erk,

Good to have you back. Sounds like you've had some fun work road trips! I like that Paddington station ... neat architecture.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks, TJ.

One of my favorite touches is in the Amsterdam station. The Delft Blue tiles you can see in a couple of the photos. I didn't get a photo of my favorite tile: "2b or not 2b"

Yup, there's nothing like inside train humor.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Very Nice, I would love to go there someday. Does everyone notice, there is no litter blowing around in any of the pics. What a beautiful city.


Yup!! That's because they care about how their cities look like!!! It's amazing what self respect achieves!!! Beautiful stations and beautiful cities!!!

Pat


----------



## Greslet (Jan 7, 2012)

Make your way to Kings Cross or St Pancras next time yoy are in London for something much more impressive. 

I work in London regularly and still feel the best bit of London is the train heading north out of Kings Cross!


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

I used to love the ride into and out of King's Cross way back in STEAM days! (Yes, I am that old!). Have not been for ages, and anyway do not now live in the UK - emigrated over 2 years ago. At least there are nine tunnels to 'enjot' on the ride out of KC! 

I would rather like to see the new King's Cross station concourse area, also St Pancras International.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful stations. These pics remind me of the Europe trip that member Tankist (Anton) did a while back ... may have even been some of the same stations, perhaps.

I've been in and out of Grand Central Terminal in NYC hundreds of times. Me, and millions of other travelers. Some walk right through without looking around/up ... Me, on the other hand ... I try to enjoy all of its beauty and architecture every time I'm there. It's 100 years old this year, too!

TJ


----------



## MarkDee (May 17, 2013)

Nice to read. thanx
When you walk there every day, you look with other eyes at A'dam CS.

(is it readable Englisch i write?)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Your English is just fine. Welcome onboard the forum!


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

There are many beautiful stations across Europe and indeed the world. When built, railways were a very important part of transport and stations were built to impress! Good that so many are in use and cared for. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Trains are far more important in Europe than here in the US, much to our determent. We have chosen to go the truck route, which I don't think is always the right choice.


----------

